# How We Yankees Handle Our Business



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Score 1 for the good guys!

-------

Police: Naked Homeowner Beats Robber
Suspect To Be Arraigned In Hospital

POSTED: Thursday, August 6, 2009

JACKSON, Mich. -- Authorities said a naked homeowner in Jackson used a baseball bat to break a burglary suspect's jaw.

Twenty-eight-year-old Tim Maynard said he only intended to stand guard inside his home about 70 miles west of Detroit while the intruder rummaged through his family's belongings early Wednesday morning, but swung when the suspect approached him.

Maynard said he struck the suspect again, and the man stumbled outside. The suspect was arrested in a neighbor's backyard.

Maynard tells the Jackson Citizen Patriot he was "frightened" but "had to do everything to protect" his wife and two children.

Maynard said he keeps the bat beneath the couple's bed for "just such an occasion."

Police said the suspect will face charges when he is released from the hospital.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

The sad part is, the home owner will probably be charged for assault and be sued by the intruder.

Bob


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dead men tell no tails.....


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> Dead men tell no tails.....


Good one....


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> Score 1 for the good guys!
> 
> -------
> 
> ...


Just what he 'should'







do. He was only protecting his family as he had a reasonable fear for their life. He only hit him twice







as a means to stop this thug's advance on him and his family. I'm sure I would only







for the same reason!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Dead men tell no tails.....


Oh heck yeah !


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Tyvekcat said:


> Dead men tell no tails.....


Oh heck yeah !
[/quote]

The only mistake he made was he didn't hit hard enough! The guy can still walk and talk! If someone breaks into my house, I'll do what I can to ensure they'll have to be carried out!

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

campfirenut said:


> The sad part is, the home owner will probably be charged for assault and be sued by the intruder.
> 
> Bob


I doubt it. The Jackson police have seen it before and I think are ok with it.


----------

